
Losing files with Google drive, how it happened to me - yaronl_elh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OIwRvFXNc3U
======
yaronl_elh
I noticed this problem with Google drive a while ago, after losing files this
way.

finally got around to actually making a video showing how it happens.

Hope you enjoy

I would love to hear your personal story, if you encountered this issue
yourself.

